# Trunk Call



## Maywalk (Jul 11, 2014)

While talking to my neighbour today the conversation got on to the Rolls Royce factory that used be round here years ago.
My thoughts immediately went to this incident that happened while attending a posh family wedding do at the Rolls Royce recreation hall...........................

I wanted to make a phone call to see if my son and d-i-l had got home safely from holiday. It was well before mobile phones came on the scene.

I asked where the phone was and was directed outside the main door to the left. 

I wandered out and all I could see was another door on the left so I pushed it open to reveal about six blokes standing there relieving themselves.

I was so embarrassed I was rooted to the spot and burbled that I was SO sorry but I was looking for the phone.
I scrabbled for the door handle to get out quickly but not before I noticed one chap in a white suit as he half turned who was shaking himself vigorously saying "Would you like to make a trunk call." 

Boy oh Boy! Did I feel a prize chump. 

My family thought it was hilarious when I told them. More so when the chap in the white suit came and asked me to dance.

Hubby and family were in stitches when the chappie said "I wont take her near any phones."

We have all had in our lifetime a very embarrassing moment so lets be hearing about the one that still makes you blush.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)

It could've been worse!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Already posted mine for the day, but this was quite a hoot maywalk!!  "trunk call" is new to me, but I am sure it must be a common term in Britain.  I love it! LOL!  thanks for sharing it Denise


----------

